# Free paper models



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

I was browsing around looking for free downloadable paper models this afternoon - slow day at work  - and came across some goodies.

http://www.grundschule-pretzschendorf.de/Werken/Weihnachtsberg/weihnachtsberg.html


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

not the best quality wise (its paper so what do you want?) as they arn't the $100+ buildings made by companies like Walthers and Vicking...but just as good as far as price and details go, im gonna print a few out and see if i can set them up for HO use  good find!!

oh and its just cut and glue, no painting required  so about 30 minutes or so will be needed for assembly  and the best part is the buildings fit into my RRs theme


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Those have a nice old-European look. Most printers will be able to print on thicker cardstock material. You can spray-glue that to a posterboard substrate, if desired, for stiff panel work.

Nice find / link, Bray!

TJ


----------

